# Tips needed on TTC after Hysteroscopy



## niki72

Hi all,

I had a hysteroscopy last month and we have a follow up appointment in a couple of months. I want to have one last go at TTC naturally - up till now we've been trying every 3 days from day 10- 20. Has anyone got any tips I might have missed out on? And has anyone actually got pregnant after a hysteroscopy? I can feel I'm just about to get my AF but am trying to think positive this month!

Niki72 :^)


----------



## hoping :)

Hi

 ur way hun... Have u tried opk's? to pin point the exact days? Cz it is only 24 hours u can get pg a month- Ur doing the right thing as there should be a supply ready and waiting  but if u could pin point 3 days n do it at least twice or even three times in that window! 

Does ur dh have good swimmers? n u have good EWCM? if ur dh has good swimmers u can use pre-seed to give them a fab environment to swim in, If dh has a lil prob with swimmers try concieve plus (from boots) again just a sperm friendly lube really. 

As u will see from my signiture I havent been in the same situation but I have ttc for a while  

Also, zinc n vit E are good for ur dh- or wellmans conception vit! 

   x x


----------



## niki72

Thanks for that - I've just bought the Conceive Plus you recommended and have tried ovulation tests but never seems to be the same time each month. But will try again this month. Whatever might give us a chance! Am annoyed because period is taking ages to come- this happens each month now and I wish it would just get a move on- waiting an extra couple of days is driving me mad!


----------



## hoping :)

niki-  hate it when the witch messes u about   mines going to be right on my 3 day holiday... as it randomly choose to be late this month grrrrrrr... loads of  for u x x


----------



## helenlouisey

Niki, the method I've always used is to have intercourse as soon as my period starts, and continue every other day until a positive OPK, then had intercourse that day, the following day and he day after, then left it a day and done it one further day after that.  After my first hyst and lap I got pregnant using this method the first month we tried, the second time I got pregnant, worked first time as well and just had another hyst in January and just found out weve been lucky third time of trying.  I think this method is fine as long as you get positive OPKs and also your husband has good swimmers.

Good luck


----------

